# fodmap diet



## Daurtanyn (Aug 9, 2013)

I have been on the elimination part of this diet for a week. Last night I went to a Vietnamese restaurant and ate 2 shrimp spring rolls and 1 char grilled beef wrapped in brown rice . All allowed.I did have some peanut sauce and fish sauce with it. ( a relatively small amount). Today I have had 3 trips to the bathroom. I am somewhat frustrated because I thought I was doing okay. 
Would either of those sauces cause the reaction.I've tried to be strict.It's a little hard because different places advice different things 
Ijust got the brand new Sue Shepherd book ( new edition) SHe advices the elimination part for 2 months but the author of ibs free at last says 2 weeks. DOes anyone have some advice?


----------



## Shaylu (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi there.
I would say two weeks is no where enough for an elimination diet. I have been doing FODMAPS since Feb and tried diff foods but ended up not well so am sticking to it for a while longer. If your body has been disrupted for so long (based on my experience of 20 years), I'd say it needs a lot longer than 2 weeks or even 2 months to heal and get back to normal.

Are you sure spring rolls are okay? Wheat?

Brown rice is difficult to digest so you may want to watch that.

Have you been tested for fructose intolerance or candida? Peanuts thrive on yeast in candida.

Hope this helps?


----------



## LesWest (Mar 8, 2011)

There may have been some soya sauce in the rolls and on the grilled beef. Soy sauce is a high FODMAP food

Well - one thing you can be sure of that it isn't Candida overgrowth. For nearly 20 years it has been known that Candida does NOT play a role in the etiology of IBS



*Middleton, S. J., Coley, A., & Hunter, J. O. (1992). The Role of Fecal Candida-Albicans in the Pathogenesis of Food-Intolerant Irritable-Bowel-Syndrome. Postgraduate Medical Journal, 68(800), 453-454.*

*http://pmj.bmj.com/content/68/800/453.full.pdf*


----------



## rmiller1985 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi LesWest,

Thank you for posting that link! I've always wondered why my gastroenterologist would not even discuss the possibility of yeast being a partial cause of my IBS-D; he became almost angry when I brought the subject up.

Personally, I am not convinced by this study. There are so many different causes and presentations of IBS that I find a sample of 38 individuals to be woefully inadequate in excluding something as a contributing factor. What I'd rather see is a random study of at least 1,000 samples, a determination of which of those samples tested positive for yeast, and then an analysis of how many of those subjects had symptoms of IBS.

I'm also not sure whether or not the method used to measure yeast cultures has improved over the past 20 years.

In any case, thank you very much for providing the link.

Cheers,

Rich

Lifetime wonky gut

3 months SCD

http://omnivoreoncemore.blogspot.com


----------

